# Which light is best to mount on Pier for night fishing?



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm in the market to purchase one of those big white lights which I can mount on a pole and keep on at night year round. It will be used in Highland's Bayou which has lots of trouts and reds. I currently have an underwater light which a few times a year attracts trout, but lots of alligator gar.

There is always lots of bait, so I think this white light would be great. No neighbors anywhere nearby so the light won't bother anyone - unlike a bright light on a canal beaming on neighbors.

Can anyone who owns a big light mounted on their pier or boathouse recommend a good make and model? I currently have a mecury vapor light mounted there and would be swapping them out. 

Thanks for your time and recommendations.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Par64 very narrow spot 1000watt


-mac-


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Forget the white and go with green.


----------



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Forget the PAR and get a Metal Halide Floodlight. 400 watts would be great, but go with a 1000 watt if you just need to. The PAR has lamp life of 2000 hours, either of the metal halide will give you at least 10,000 hours. The tighter the beam the better for what you are trying to do. You want to aim it down into the water. If you aim it at angle, most of the light will just bounce off and go up in the sky (regardless of the type of lamp). You can buy a floodlight at any electrical distributor (Graybar, Summers, etc.). A good floodlight will cost 200-300 dollars with lamp. Sportslighters are made of spun aluminum and may be a little cheaper.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Same Q a couple of months ago...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=418117&highlight=pier+light

They ended up getting one from the guy in Brazoria(1000 watt). Don't hold me to it, but I think they pull ~ 7 1/2 A. If one proves to not be enough light, BIL will have to run a separate circuit for 2. My cuz lives on CC bay, and has a BIG (~12" diam. housing, green light) but I'm betting hi dollar.


----------



## Twitch-Twitch-Boom (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I'm going to do some calling tomorrow. It definitely needs to be made to withstand the outdoor elements as it will be mounted on the pole.

Thanks again.

If there are any others who have had experience with lights, please pass it along.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*lights*



Twitch-Twitch-Boom said:


> Thanks for the information. I'm going to do some calling tomorrow. It definitely needs to be made to withstand the outdoor elements as it will be mounted on the pole.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> If there are any others who have had experience with lights, please pass it along.


Most of the big ones you see around Tiki and I am sure there are some in Bayou Vista are 1500 watt stadium lights. They are 350-400 bucks and can be purchased at Tidal Electric in LaMarque. I am sure there are some smaller/cheaper lights out there that will work. Gater


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

The bucket lights from Brazoria are 1000 watt lights. great penetration and the ones I own have been consistant producers of trout. They run approx. $95 with bucket and bracket. If 1 ever burns out he will replace the bulb for $45. Great product for the money!
Tight Lines!
1Fisher77316


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

As someone said earlier- Par 64 very narrow spot- 1,000 watt. This gives plenty of concentrated light that is needed. I have 4 on my pier. I did have the 1,500 sportslighter stadium light but did not like it as well.The bucket light shown above has a par 64 bulb & would be good but be sure that the bulb is either "narrow" or "very narrow".


----------



## LHandler (Aug 22, 2011)

Green LED Cannan Lights


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

These cost me about $180 to build, if i pop a bulb a replacement is about $50. They are super bright, not too expensive and have attracted fish since i was a kid. 








-mac-


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Lights*

Looks great Smack.I am with you on 1000 par64 vnsp.You can get the gell (thin plastis film) that they use on stage lights to make the light green if you like it reduces the light inensity though..Those bucket lights are good to .The main thing I want to say is;Your talking $50. per bulb,,I have bought several (4) over the last couple years on E-Bay for as low as $5. and $5. ship ..Never paid over $30. bulb and ship.Just gota play there game and get lucky..And to those mounting there Lights to stay.Use components that will take will take the elements .Galvanized/Aluminum/stainless steel/etc...That Salt /Water/wind/sun play hell on them.. cva34


----------



## LarryG (Aug 12, 2005)

To leave them out on the pier in the salt air, the normal aluminum par can will last about 3 years.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Any body have any more information on the Green LED Cannan Lights that LHandler mentioned in his post?


----------

